# Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*

					Prozessor- und Grafikkartenhersteller AMD hat eine neue Führungspersönlichkeit an der Spitze. Dr. Lisa Su übernimmt den Posten als neue Präsidentin und CEO im Konzern. Rory Read tritt überraschend zurück. Der Wechsel soll binnen weniger Wochen vollzogen sein. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*


----------



## Toxi1965 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*

Wenn sie es kann , warum denn nicht


----------



## DerDachDecker (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*

oh jee ich hab erst nach 20 Sekunden geschnallt das es sich um eine Frau handelt....


----------



## sfc (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*



> Während in Deutschland noch ausgiebig über die Frauenquote in großen  Konzernen diskutiert wird, ist man bei AMD bereits zwei Schritte weiter.


Ich glaube, dass AMD einfach eine Person ausgewählt hat, die aufgrund ihrer Leistungen für den Posten am geeignetsten scheint. So was Beklopptes wie Frauenquoten können sich nämlich nur Politiker ausdenken. Die haben ihre Posten oft genug selbst durch irgendwelche Quoten oder Winkelzüge erschlichen. Herkunfts- und geschlechterunabhängige Leistung gibt es in der Politik schon lange nicht mehr ...


----------



## Hilzerak (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*



DerDachDecker schrieb:


> oh jee ich hab erst nach 20 Sekunden geschnallt das es sich um eine Frau handelt....


 
 Ich auch


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*



DerDachDecker schrieb:


> oh jee ich hab erst nach 20 Sekunden geschnallt das es sich um eine Frau handelt....


 


Hilzerak schrieb:


> Ich auch



Huch, Reality Check: Es kann halt nicht jede asiatische Frau so aussehen wie Lucy Liu.


----------



## Kondar (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Huch, Reality Check: Es kann halt nicht jede asiatische Frau aussehen wie Lucy Liu.


 
...ein Grund mehr für die Matrix


----------



## MyArt (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Huch, Reality Check: Es kann halt nicht jede asiatische Frau aussehen wie Lucy Liu.


 
Im Normalfall sehen asiatische Frauen aber nicht aus wie Männer..


Gut es gibt viele asiatische Frauen die Männer sind aber das ist ein anderes Thema


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*

Wenn der neue AMD-CEO ein weibliches Supermodell gewesen wäre, was kämen hier dann für Diskussionen? 

Und wenn der neue AMD-CEO ein männliches Supermodell wäre? Würde keine Sau jucken hier.


----------



## Gamer1970 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*

Jo, auf dem Video-Vorschaubild sieht sie aus wie ein Mann... ;D

Wie auch immer, spannender wäre es, zu erfahren, was es mit dem Rücktritt wirklich auf sich hat (gegangen oder gegangen worden?) und welche Strategien man bei AMD in Zukunft fährt. Das wird sicher interessant.


----------



## Seabound (9. Oktober 2014)

Travel schrieb:


> Im Normalfall sehen asiatische Frauen aber nicht aus wie Männer..



Eher umgekehrt. Asiatische Männer sehen aus wie Frauen. Böse Falle! 


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=p4Ffco99Je8


----------



## scully1234 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*



Travel schrieb:


> Im Normalfall sehen asiatische Frauen aber nicht aus wie Männer..




Nicht war?

Die wollen Nvidia  kopieren um auf den Erfolgsast zu kommen

Ein Versuch Huang zu clonen mit all seinem Insiderwissen aber die falsche DNS erwischt


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wenn der neue AMD-CEO ein weibliches Supermodell gewesen wäre, was kämen hier dann für Diskussionen?
> 
> Und wenn der neue AMD-CEO ein männliches Supermodell wäre? Würde keine Sau jucken hier.


 
Ich wollte es auch grade schreiben... Frau bekommt Spitzenposten, was wird als erstes diskutiert... ihr Aussehen. Schon etwas traurig.


----------



## Khazar (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich wollte es auch grade schreiben... Frau bekommt Spitzenposten, was wird als erstes diskutiert... ihr Aussehen. Schon etwas traurig.


 
Blödsinn. Würde ein Kerl sehr weiblich, oder z.B. wie ein Milchbubi aussehen, dann wäre das auch ein Thema.

P.S. achja, Menschen sind oberflächlig, willkommen in der Realität.


----------



## BikeRider (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*

Ich hoffe, sie bringt AMD dahin, wo sie hin gehören - Gleichberechtigt an die Seite von Intel.


----------



## rhalin (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*

Ich wünsche ihr viel Glück und Erfolg auf das meine nächste CPU wieder eine "rote" sein werde.


----------



## scully1234 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*

Alice Schwarzer fehlt hier noch in der illustren Runde

Dieses aufzeigen von "Frauenfeindlichkeit" die gar keine ist, ist mindestens genau so befremdlich

Als ob über Männer nicht auch Witze gemacht werden, wenn es gerade passt. Darf sich jeder Mann mal gerne so nem Kegelclub von Frauen anschließen und zuhören was dort so abgelästert wird, über das andere Geschlecht

Wie hat man seinerseits z.B über Steve Ballmer abgefeiert und was waren da für Witze am Start. Gorilla war da noch recht niedlich und keinen hats gejuckt

Aber bei Frauen ist das ja immer gleich ein Affront sondergleichen


----------



## Fried_Knight (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*

"Ich habe nichts gegen Frauenbewegungen, so lange sie rhythmisch sind."
Meine Frau kann über so etwas lachen. Aber das ist etwas grundsätzliches. Für mich ist das größte Problem an political correctness die political correctness selbst. Man zwingt Leute in ein Korsett und will alles gleichsetzen, statt die Unterschiede zu feiern.
Wenn man es genau nimmt, fängt ja die Diskriminierung damit an, dass hervorgehoben wird, dass sie eine Frau und kein Mann ist.

Ansonsten: Wenn die Dame die Fähigste der Kandidaten war, ist doch alles im Lot?!


----------



## bootzeit (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*



rhalin schrieb:


> Ich wünsche ihr viel Glück und Erfolg auf das meine nächste CPU wieder eine "rote" sein werde.


 
Grün .

Mir ist schnurzpiepegal wer bei AMD CEO ist oder nicht, ich will das 2016 die neue Architektur was wird der Rest ist Wurscht .


----------



## shadie (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wenn der neue AMD-CEO ein weibliches Supermodell gewesen wäre, was kämen hier dann für Diskussionen?
> 
> Und wenn der neue AMD-CEO ein männliches Supermodell wäre? Würde keine Sau jucken hier.


 
Wir bewegen uns hier im Internet.
Egal was man da als Firma macht, es wird von irgend einer Seite kritisiert. -.-


Verstehe auch nicht warum man sich da jetzt über das Aussehen lustig machen muss, soll sich mal jeder an seine eigene Nase fassen


----------



## xNeo92x (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*



scully1234 schrieb:


> Ein Versuch Huang zu clonen mit all seinem Insiderwissen aber die falsche DNS erwischt


 
Das erinnert jetzt an X-23 oder Solid Snake.


----------



## Seabound (9. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht können sich Herr Huang und Frau Su auch paaren um den Superasiaten zu schaffen. Gleichzeitig vereinigen sich AMD und Nvidia und schaffen ne Supergrafikkarte. Schwupps, die Welt wäre ein Stückchen besser.


----------



## Okarin (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*

Wenn Frau Dr. Lisa Su es jetzt noch schaft die Treiber der Grafiksparte für Linux stabilier zu gestallten ist alles super 
und falls das nicht geschieht freue ich mich zumindest auf die neue CPU Architektur, allerdings in Kombination mit einer Nvidia Karte da ich mit der Grafik Einheit der aktuellen AMD APUs unter Linux (X11) nur Probleme hab.

An dieser Stelle gutes gelingen!


----------



## Tradon (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*



> Während in Deutschland noch ausgiebig über die Frauenquote in großen Konzernen diskutiert wird, ist man bei AMD bereits zwei Schritte weiter.


Als ob es in manchen deutschen Konzernen nicht auch Frauen ziemlich oben gibt.


----------



## MyArt (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*

Das schlimme sind doch diese Gleichberechtigungsbeauftragten die dann aber nur für die Gleichberechtigung der Frau da sind 

Und dann ist man als jemand der das Kritisch sieht gleich eine Frauenhasser... 

Ich liebe diese Doppelmoral. Feminismus 2.0


----------



## Brehministrator (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*



Travel schrieb:


> Das schlimme sind doch diese Gleichberechtigungsbeauftragten die dann aber nur für die Gleichberechtigung der Frau da sind


 Bei mir an der Uni, wo ich studiert habe, ging das sogar so weit, dass für den Posten der Gleichberechtigungsbeauftragten nur Frauen kandidieren durften  Und manche merken nicht mal, dass dann irgendwas falsch läuft...


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, sie bringt AMD dahin, wo sie hin gehören - Gleichberechtigt an die Seite von Intel.


 
Wenn AMD da hingehören würde, dann hätten sie schon längst CPUs hergestellt die das beweisen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist AMD jetzt genau da wo es hingehört. Leistung um jeden Preis mit der Brechstange, zulasten der Temperatur, Verbrauch und Lautstärke ist einfache nicht Zeitgemäß.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist AMD jetzt genau da wo es hingehört. Leistung um jeden Preis mit der Brechstange, zulasten der Temperatur, Verbrauch und Lautstärke ist einfache nicht Zeitgemäß.


 
Was ist das denn für ein Unsinn? 

AMD ist deswegen dort weil Intel über viele Jahre beschissen hat und andere geschmiert hat.
Jetzt hat AMD nicht mehr die finanziellen Mittel um mit Intel ernsthaft konkurrieren zu können.


----------



## sfc (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Bei mir an der Uni, wo ich studiert habe, ging das sogar so weit, dass für den Posten der Gleichberechtigungsbeauftragten nur Frauen kandidieren durften  Und manche merken nicht mal, dass dann irgendwas falsch läuft...


 
Bei uns sucht man seit einger Zeit vergeblich weibliche Professorinnen. In den Bewerbungen heißt es dann immer: "Frauen und Personen mit Behinderungen werden bevorzugt eingestellt." Als Frau käme ich mir da erst richtig diskriminiert vor, wenn ich auf eine Stufe mit Behinderten gestellt würde  

Absurderweise will man auch unbedingt Frauen für Fächer besetzen, wo der weibliche Anteil der Absoventen gegen Null geht und damit auch die Zahl qualifizierter Dozentinnen. Die haben schon vor ein paar Jahren so ein Quotenweib eingestellt, obwohl sie mehrere Bewerbungen von Männern auf dem Tisch liegen hatte, die sich besser für den Posten eignen. Die ist da eine absolute Lachnummer, weil sie fachlich überhaupt nichts auf dem Kasten hat. Aber Hauptsache, man hat die Quote  erfüllt


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Unsinn?
> 
> AMD ist deswegen dort weil Intel über viele Jahre beschissen hat und andere geschmiert hat.
> Jetzt hat AMD nicht mehr die finanziellen Mittel um mit Intel ernsthaft konkurrieren zu können.


 
1. Dafür wurde Intel auch zu einer Strafzahlung verurteilt.
2. Hat Intel seine Marktstellung ausgenutzt, sprich Intel war auch schon zu der Zeit deutlich überlegen. 

Zu keiner Zeit war AMD was die Marktanteile angeht mit Intel auf Augenhöhe. Ob und in welcher Höhe AMD dadurch Marktanteile verloren gegangen sind, darüber lässt sich nur spekulieren, fakt ist aber, dass AMD auch schon vor Intels Ausnutztung der Marktstellung deutlich unterlegen war im Bezug auf Marktanteile.


----------



## sfc (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 1. Dafür wurde Intel auch zu einer Strafzahlung verurteilt.
> 2. Hat Intel seine Marktstellung ausgenutzt, sprich Intel war auch schon zu der Zeit deutlich überlegen.
> 
> Zu keiner Zeit war AMD was die Marktanteile angeht mit Intel auf Augenhöhe. Ob und in welcher Höhe AMD dadurch Marktanteile verloren gegangen sind, darüber lässt sich nur spekulieren, fakt ist aber, dass AMD auch schon vor Intels Ausnutztung der Marktstellung deutlich unterlegen war im Bezug auf Marktanteile.


 
Das mag stimmen, AMD hatte trotzdem Jahre lang gleichwertige bis überlegene Produkte. Intel hat AMD durch Absprachen jedoch die Möglichkeit geraubt, sich damit höhere Marktanteile so sichern. Durch die dadurch ausgebliebenen Einnahmen hat man dann auch irgednwann technisch nicht mehr schritthalten können. Insofern ist das, was Intel für den Betrug aus der Portokasse abdrücken musste, weit von einer angemessenen Entschädigung entfernt.


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*

Klar war AMD nie gleich mit Intels Marktanteile.
Aber sie waren technisch auf Augenhöhe und Intel hat seine Vormachtstellung bei OEM Herstellern genutzt und AMD nach unten zu drücken.
Die Folge war dass AMD nicht mehr die finanziellen Mittel hatte um gute Nachfolger für die Athlon Modelle zu entwickeln.

Alles hat irgendwo seine Gründe. Aber zu sagen dass AMD nun da ist wo sie hingehören ist absolut lächerlich.
Intel kann froh sein dass sie damals nicht zerschlagen worden sind. Und die Höhe der Strafe war auch ein Witz.


----------



## rhalin (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*



bootzeit schrieb:


> Grün .



Ach stimmt, war ich gedanklich wieder bei den Radeon GPU's........
Kann sich ja Frau Su gleich mal an die Optische Vereinheitlichung der Firmenzweige machen damit mir sowas nicht mehr passiert.


----------



## Seabound (9. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht wechselt AMD ja jetzt die Farbe.

Zukünftigt isrs dann nicht mehr rot gegen grün sondern pink gegen grün.


----------



## Brehministrator (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zu keiner Zeit war AMD was die Marktanteile angeht mit Intel auf Augenhöhe. Ob und in welcher Höhe AMD dadurch Marktanteile verloren gegangen sind, darüber lässt sich nur spekulieren, fakt ist aber, dass AMD auch schon vor Intels Ausnutztung der Marktstellung deutlich unterlegen war im Bezug auf Marktanteile.


 Du hast Recht, dass AMD zu keiner Zeit bei den Marktanteilen mit Intel auf Augenhöhe war. Und du hast leider auch Recht, dass AMDs aktuelle CPUs nicht sehr energieeffizient sind, und auch nicht an die Leistung der Intel-Highend-CPUs heranreichen.

Wenn du aber schreibst _"AMD ist jetzt genau da, wo es hingehört"_, dann hast du nichts von Marktwirtschaft verstanden  Weißt du eigentlich, dass du dir mit diesem Wunsch ins eigene Knie schießt? Ist AMD so schwach (oder verschwindet sogar ganz), so hat Intel als letzter verbliebener großer x86-CPU-Hersteller keinerlei Konkurrenzdruck mehr, und kann seine Preise beliebig festlegen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass du alleine beim Kauf deines aktuellen Intel-Systems ca. 100 Euro weniger bezahlt hättest, wenn AMD gerade stark wäre bei CPUs.

Aber nein, du wünschst dir, dass AMD auch in Zukunft schwach bleibt, damit du auch in Zukunft immer schön deinen Monopolisten-Aufschlag an Intel bezahlen darfst. Das verstehe mal einer


----------



## Bevier (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Huch, Reality Check: Es kann halt nicht jede asiatische Frau so aussehen wie Lucy Liu.


 
Japp, schließlich gibt es noch andere, wie Maggie Q, Jamie Chung, Fan Bingbing, Rinko Kikuchi, Zhang Ziyi, Vicki Zhao und viele weitere denen sie hätte ähneln können ^^


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*



Bevier schrieb:


> Japp, schließlich gibt es noch andere, wie Maggie Q, Jamie Chung, Fan Bingbing, Rinko Kikuchi, Zhang Ziyi, Vicki Zhao und viele weitere denen sie hätte ähneln können ^^


 
Ich bin letztendlich froh dass sie nicht so aussieht wie Jackie Chan.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Und wenn der neue AMD-CEO ein männliches Supermodell wäre? Würde keine Sau jucken hier.



 Nicht immer von dir selbst ausgehen. 

 Ich finde es gut, da sie sozusagen mit der Halbleitertechnologie schon lange verbunden ist und wirklich etwas davon versteht sehe ich das als einen sehr positiven Schritt. Das ist auf jeden Fall eine bessere Führungsspitze als in vielen Unternehmen die eigentlich nur was von BWL verstehen.


----------



## fxler (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*

Ich hoffe das Er, 'tschuldigung, Sie den Laden in Sachen CPUs wieder ins rollen bringt.
Klar AMD hängt Intel mal gute 2 Jahre zurück, aber 2011 kamen die ganzen FX-CPUs, und man hat doch schnell gemerkt, nene das wird nix.
Dann hätte man jetzt im Jahre Q3/14 mal irgendeine CPU rausbringen können, die anähernd an die Single Core Leistung eines Intels kommt.
Ich meine AMD muss ja nichts entwicklen was es ja noch nicht gäbe, weil die 22 / 28nm Achitektur ist ja bereits vorhanden, also müsste man nur etwas "nachbauen" ganz überspitzt ausgedrückt, klar können die sich jetzt nicht einfach nen I7 4790K kaufen und den einfach nachbauen, schon klar, aber sie müssen ja das Rad nicht neu erfinden ^^


----------



## scully1234 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*



kevindersoziale schrieb:


> also müsste man nur etwas "nachbauen" ganz überspitzt ausgedrückt, klar können die sich jetzt nicht einfach nen I7 4790K kaufen und den einfach nachbauen, schon klar, aber sie müssen ja das Rad nicht neu erfinden ^^


 
Und du glaubst ernsthaft copy/paste lässt sich Intel gefallen

Mal abgesehen davon das man mit dem Kauf einer Intel CPU und dessen Architekturanalyse, noch lange keinen funktionierenden Prozess hätte,oder glaubst du intel hat 3Gate Transistoren aus dem Ärmel geschüttelt?


----------



## MZ259 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*



Seabound schrieb:


> Vielleicht wechselt AMD ja jetzt die Farbe.
> 
> Zukünftigt isrs dann nicht mehr rot gegen grün sondern pink gegen grün.




Aber bitte nicht rot und grün mischen: Braun hatten wir schonmal.


----------



## Seabound (9. Oktober 2014)

Bevier schrieb:


> Japp, schließlich gibt es noch andere, wie Maggie Q, Jamie Chung, Fan Bingbing, Rinko Kikuchi, Zhang Ziyi, Vicki Zhao und viele weitere denen sie hätte ähneln können ^^



Tigerr Benson FtW!


----------



## Amon (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*

Ich hätte nie gedacht dass ein Thread so ausarten kann. [emoji6]


----------



## Oromis16 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*

Also ich wollte ja eigentlich schreiben, dass ich froh bin, dass sie es geworden ist, weil mir der CES Vortrag von ihr sehr Gefallen hat, und sie auf mich durchaus kompetent wirkt, und genau dass sollte bei einem CEO vorhanden sein (Read war mir da immer ein wenig suspekt), aber wenn ich das hier lese, schreibe ich wohl eher: Hihi, wo ist das Popcorn?


----------



## matty2580 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*

Ich bin wegen des CEO Wechsel sehr skeptisch.
Seit Jahren lese ich immer nur das AMD in einer Umstrukturierungsphase ist, die einfach nicht enden will.
Dazu kommt eine hohe Fluktuation in der Führungsriege, aber auch beim "normalen" Personal.
Rory Read sollte AMDs Umbau endlich abschließen, was er nun nicht mehr beenden kann.
Nichts gegen Lisa Su, sie ist offensichtlich sehr kompetent. Aber Beständigkeit ist auch eine Tugend.

Hoffentlich kann sie wenigstens die vor ihr liegende Arbeit beenden, und wird nicht gleich wieder durch den nächsten CEO ersetzt.


----------



## Threshold (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*

Keine weiß wieso Rory Read den Posten abgegeben hat.
Vielleicht war er überfordert. Vielleicht hat er ein besseres Angebot bekommen. Wer weiß.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (10. Oktober 2014)

Bitte nicht AMD + Nvidia. Dann gibts nur 1 GraKa Firma - keine Konkurenz - hoher Preise (970=500€(


----------



## sft211 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*

Oh man habt ihr euch den Akten verlauf mal angesehen seit der Nachricht?

ich sage nur abwärts bis zum letzten mann ^^


----------



## eye_of_fire (7. November 2014)

*AW: Frauenpower bei AMD: Lisa Su wird neue Präsidentin und CEO*



Lahatiel schrieb:


> "Ich habe nichts gegen Frauenbewegungen, so lange sie rhythmisch sind."
> Meine Frau kann über so etwas lachen. Aber das ist etwas grundsätzliches. Für mich ist das größte Problem an political correctness die political correctness selbst. Man zwingt Leute in ein Korsett und will alles gleichsetzen, statt die Unterschiede zu feiern.
> Wenn man es genau nimmt, fängt ja die Diskriminierung damit an, dass hervorgehoben wird, dass sie eine Frau und kein Mann ist.
> 
> Ansonsten: Wenn die Dame die Fähigste der Kandidaten war, ist doch alles im Lot?!


 Absolut richtig!


----------

